# suggested additions to my corn family



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

with Barking a few days away I am thinking of what to add to my collection, my budget wont stretch to several hundred poung snakes but I should be able to afford some reasonable hets. So If I list what I have would someone like to suggest what would be good additions and why.


Males.

Butter
Amel het caramel stripe
snow Motley
Amel stripe (this years hatchling)
Normal stripe (this years hatchling)

Females

Caramel
hypo
Anery stripe
Amel stripe
Ghost
Amel
Normal (unknown hets so will go to snow next year to test run her)


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Julia, don't know much about it all, but what something which has bloodred in it?
They r lovely!!
Also bubblegum or lavendar? My reason are down to lovely colours, need an egg head here to tell you how it would work though!
AS for patterns what about zig/zag or cubed?
May be talking load of bull but thats my tuppence worth!!!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

a female caramel, het amel stripe would be nice, get some butter and caramel stripes out:no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> a female caramel, het amel stripe would be nice, get some butter and caramel stripes out:no1:


yus that would be lovely .


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Bloodred would be good as there are alot of morphs that have this gene.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you could get a snow stripe male you could use him for the amel stripe, and the anery stripe females and kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> If you could get a snow stripe male you could use him for the amel stripe, and the anery stripe females and kill 2 birds with one stone


I thought exactly that when I looked at her list! lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Athravan said:


> If you could get a snow stripe male you could use him for the amel stripe, and the anery stripe females and kill 2 birds with one stone


 
yeh that could be an option.......

I know me though, i will go with a plan and come back with something totally different :lol2:


----------



## hager (May 24, 2005)

maybe a female motley of sorts to go with your male snow motley?


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

bloodred. i love those anyway!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

What about an ultramel to go with the butter. In the 2nd gen theres a 25% of golddusts.


----------

